# Tax transcript and foreign streamlined



## arlekin (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi. I need help and advise. 

I submitted my streamlined foreign offshore package in June 2017 and filed an extension for 2016 returns (I filed 2016 returns in October 2017 before the deadline). For the streamlined, I therefore included 2013, 2014 and 2015 years (form 1040, 2555, schedule B and 8938 for some years where required) as 2016 was not delinquent. I used tracked Royal mail, so could see that IRS received the streamlined submission package by the end of June 2017. I could also see they cashed the check. I have not received any letter/info/confirmation from IRS so far regarding the streamlined submission.

However, in October, I ordered tax transcripts by mail for the years 2013, 2014 and 2015. It took IRS about 3 weeks to deliver those (perhaps due to international mail), but I received tax transcripts, which contain all submitted info for 2013, 2014 and 2015. 

*Question:* does this mean that my streamlined submission was accepted or could they just enter the data into their tax system and decide on the acceptance/rejection later? If there are problems with streamlined, when does IRS usually inform the taxpayer about rejection of the submission?

Also, going over the transcript, I noticed some very interesting lines:

*FOREIGN INCOME EXCLUSION PER COMPUTER:* this shows amount which I excluded using form 2555

*FOREIGN INCOME EXCLUSION TAX PER COMPUTER:* this shows a very high amount (about 25% of the above amount). I do not understand where this amount is coming from. The amount is huge.

The same lines are shown on 2013, 2014 and 2015 transcripts. 

*Question: does anyone one know what "PER COMPUTER" means? Does it mean that my form 2555 was rejected because it was filed late? * I am worried they could reject 2555 as 2555 should either be filed on time, 1 yr later or contain the phrase "Pursuant to whatever...";However, as the submission was done using the streamlined, I couldn't put this phrase on the 1040 as instead had to put "Foreign Offshore Procedures" as per streamlined instructions.

Few days later, I received notice CP14 stating that I owe some extra interest on my 2015 return (about $30), which I already paid using my credit card. 
*
Question:* does this mean IRS accepted 2555 (FEIE) or they can reject it later and send extra bill?

I am worried about this situation and am very worried about this "PER COMPUTER". Has anyone else checked their transcripts after submitted streamlined? if you submit only using form 2555, does the transcript still contain this line and some estimated tax? Anyone knows?


----------



## arlekin (Jan 24, 2017)

Please see a link to a sample tax transcript

https://www.avantus.com/samples/IRS-Direct-Tax-Transcript-Sample2.pdf

On page 4, you can see the two lines.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The IRS does not send out any sort of acknowledgment or "acceptance" of your returns, whether filed as part of the Streamlined Compliance program or any other reason/excuse. The fact that you were able to obtain the transcripts "proves" that they were received and processed. With the IRS, the old maxim is true: No news is good news.

Thanks for the link to the sample transcript. (Have never seen one before - largely due to the "no news is good news" thing. I figure they'll be in touch if they have questions or problems.)

From what I can tell that "per computer" stuff is simply the calculated maximum you could have claimed - as long as what you did claim is less than the calculated amount, there's little to no likelihood they will question your return (at least on that issue). 

The fact that they sent you a "bill" for a bit more interest means they at least processed everything and given that you paid up promptly, you should be able to sleep easier now.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

